# Bass Pro Shops Reel Manufacture???



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know who puts the reels together for BPS???


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I believe it's the same Korean manufacturer that makes the Pure Fishing reels.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Browning and pflueger.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad Bub said:


> Browning and pflueger.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Those are the baitcasters anyway, i have no idea on the spinning reels. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, I wonder why they don't promote or disclose such info?


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SMBHooker said:


> Interesting, I wonder why they don't promote or disclose such info?
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


Not real sure. Alot of Cabela's reels are made by diawa and they have "engineered by diawa" written right on the side plate. Gander mtn. Uses quantum which is also written on the boxes. Must be part of the contracting....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

And a gander employee told me pfluger makes em for gander 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

thelatrobe33 said:


> I believe it's the same Korean manufacturer that makes the Pure Fishing reels.


^^ This...


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Bass Pro Owns Browning Fishing Products...Bass Pro spinning reels are made from the same warehouse that makes Pflueger Reels and Bass Pro Baitcasting reels are from the same line and warehouse as the Revo Reels....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fredg53 said:


> And a gander employee told me pfluger makes em for gander
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Pflueger very well may make some of their reels. I wouldn't doubt that the "big box stores" have several companies making them under their name. I know the "x-factor" line from gander is built by quantum. They advertise the PT bearings and have the quantum logos all over the box.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Alot of companys have reels coming out of the same factory. Bass Pro Baitcasting reel and Revo reels have interchangeable parts...Bass Pro makes some very nice baitcasting reels


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 2 bass pro reels. One is an ocean angler baitcaster which is basically a very wide, deep spool low profile reel that i throw swimbaits on. It is a very good reel. The other is the all black nitro reel they sold for only about 2 years. It was touted as a reel for heavy flipping and swimbaits so i put it on my 8' flippin' stick with 65lb braid. First time out i caught a few fish and the thumb bar wouldn't engage by turning the handle anymore. Hand to lift it with your thumb. I called BPS and they told me to send it back and they sent me a new one. Got a solid season out of it and it started doing the same thing. I've torn it apart and cleaned and oiled, replaced springs and now it does it intermittently. I just deal with it for now but i can see why they quit making it so quickly....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

However, i hear good things about the pro qualifiers and am in need of a good deep cranking reel the won't get me divoriced. They offer a deep spool, 5.3:1 ratio. Anybody have any thoughts if it's worth the $100.00 price tag?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I bought a BPS Pro Qualifier bait caster last year and so far I have been happy with it. It was only my second baitcaster so I dont have a lot to compare it to other than the cheap Pflueger I bought beginning of last year that is already junk.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

My buddy has a proqualifier, had it a couple years and he really likes it. I've got a Carbonlite and Prolite Finese from BPS and couldn't be happier with either, they too were in the $100 range.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. This is good to know. I definitely need to get one with a higher line capacity than what i'm using now. I have a quantum tour KVD 7'10" cranking rod with a quantum energy reel (older model) and last year went from 8lb mono to 12lb. Flouro. I can almost spool the reel with a DD22. Love the energy but it just doesn't hold enough line.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kovach63 (Aug 12, 2008)

I own 2 of the Pro Qualifier reels and think they are an awesome value. I believe they're still on sale for $79.99 during the Spring Classic. I just bought another one this past weekend with the reel trade in program for only $60. Hard to beat for that price.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

The Pro Qualifier also comes in a 4.7:1 gear ratio for crankbaits if your really wanting some power to your crankbaits...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> However, i hear good things about the pro qualifiers and am in need of a good deep cranking reel the won't get me divoriced. They offer a deep spool, 5.3:1 ratio. Anybody have any thoughts if it's worth the $100.00 price tag?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Bub,

I&#8217;ve got a one of the original BPS Carbonlite reels and have been very impressed with its performance, smooth, light, durable. I recently picked another up this year for a steep discount. I asked about the reel and an employee told me they plan on discontinuing that model for the new Carbonlites, black/Johnny Morris models.

You may be able, if you have a BPS near you, to pick one off for a great price. You&#8217;d be hard pressed to find a &#8220;Gooder&#8221; reel for its price especially if you get it on sale. No experience with the qualifier but I would recommend the original carbonlite, you&#8217;d have to search pretty hard to find consistent negative feedback on this reel.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! Your words are far reaching. Unfortunately the closest bass pro is about 5 hours away. Cincinatti and harrisburgh are about the same distance in opposite directions. But i have no problem taking anyone word for it. Internet here i come!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Chiming in with my .02. I have the Pro Qualifier Tournament which is the same as the PQ except it has the special paint job. For my next reel I bought a Revo and quit using it before the end of it's first season. The PQT just felt more solid and gave me more confidence. After that I bought a BPS Carbon Black. Feels like the PQ but just a little beefier.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Carbon Black reel is just as nice as the Carbonlite and PQ...March 3rd Saturday Morning the Carbon Black is goin to be on sale for 69.99 thats is a steal in my opion, im gonna get one.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

bass pro PQ baitcasting reels are an awesome reel for the dollar. The nice thing about the PQ is it has a dual braking system (magnetic and centrifugal) which makes it very hard to backlash if set up correctly. If you catch them on sale you can get them for $79, which is a steal. There are better reels out there but for the money the PQ is hands down the best deal for the dollar.


----------

